# Leupold Vendetta



## ReinyRooster (Mar 16, 2009)

Have bought but not yet rec'd the new Leupold Vendatta. Am excited to get my hands on it. Anybody have one or used one? Would love to hear some feedback.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

How do you know that the range it is giving you is on the deer and not a branch or what not?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I have one and used it last year. I was able to range one deer I tiook and it worked like a charm. Click, 27 yards (compensated from a 25' tree stand), and thwack!

Before I had one, I was with a friend on a 3D course messing around. If you were clicking through tight areas, it some times picked up a branch. You had to be conscious of it. If the target is at 30-40 yards and the range comes up 22....you know it picked up a branch. No different than a hand held range finder.

When you are setting it up, you set up the range finder to line up with your 20yrd pin......then when you draw and hold the 20 on the target....click the button, and range comes up.

I think it will come into it's own for Moose hunting as some people have a hard time judging them because of thier size. Also, the can and do present shots that are in th open.

The other thig you have to watch is the weight. It's 10oz.....so be aware that it might affect your bowbalance.

Good luck!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

There is a set up mode...sight in laser with your 20yrd pin.
seems to work but balance might be off due to the weight.

Andy


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

I think they COULD be a great idea, especially for those that get REALLY ratttled when game are close. However, don't be looking for any recognition in the record books for a giant that you shot with one of these mounted on your bow, because Pope and Young, for example, will not honour an animal taken with this item mounted on your bow. Look it up in their rules.

Rob


----------

